
Broker Seeks $35M from Customers of Wiped-Out Fund Manager - paulpauper
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2018-11-29/broker-seeks-millions-from-customers-of-wiped-out-fund-manager
======
elliekelly
No advisor worth their salt should be recommending naked options to individual
investors but to utilize naked options on natural gas in _retirement_ accounts
is unconscionable.

